# Физиотерапия дома



## Rasstriga (21 Май 2018)

Кто какие физиотерапевтические аппараты(массажеры,электростимуляторы и прочее) для домашнего использования приобрел? Поделитесь опытом использования!


----------



## BlackND (21 Май 2018)

Дарсонваль расческа..я хз вроде что то делает а что непонятно.)но она и послабее нежели в мед учреждениях..


----------



## Rasstriga (21 Май 2018)

@BlackND, ток ощущается?какая частота?


----------



## BlackND (21 Май 2018)

@Rasstriga, ощущаются покалывания прижигает если не двигать если двигать то покалывает не шибко сильно.(даже на максимуме..


----------



## Rasstriga (21 Май 2018)

А ттх и название не могли бы сказать)


----------

